# my trailer



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

finally finished it up just in time for opener this weekend. its an interstate 6*10 pro series. i put herculiner on the floor and one foot up the wall. walls have been replaced to half inch plywood in order to mount things to it as it is much sturdier now than the original wood. my brother bought me the shelves for a college graduation present. as of now only has 2 dozen bigfoots a dozen shells and a bunch of duck dekes, and some goose floaters but we are looking for more to add so dont worry it will be filled up soon! floaters stow perfectly behind the bigfoots on the shelves. honda generator powers the lights one internal and two external that mount by way of a magnetic tool tray that the light is bolted to so i can remove them in transit and put them really anywhere i want them to go. 1300 watts worth of lights so far and it puts out quite the beam of light!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

looks good


----------



## mfd574 (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks great!! I just got a 6x10 and can't wait to get it out this coming week. I think you'll really like it.


----------

